# chicago tests



## LucyD (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi,
After 4 failed attempts I am desperately trying to find an answer to why we are not able to get a BFP.
We have had 2 IVF and 2 FET. The 2 IVf cycles have both produced 6 grade 1 embryos of which 2 were transfered and 4 were frozen. All 4 cycles were 'text book' in terms of how my body reacted to the diffierent stages.
I have had an ongoing problem with hydrosalpinx as a result of endo, but i am having my tubes removed before progressing again.
Even with that out of the way, we currently have 4 frosties and i am concerned about going ahead with another FET without doing some further research.
I have heard people on this discussion board talking about 'Chicago tests' can anyone tell me what they are or whether they have had any positive feedback about them??
please advise!!
x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry, I haven´t heard this one but you may get info if you post on Immune therapy board.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Ruth


----------

